# june oven



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Have you guys seen this thing, will it replace chefs. Do you like everything linked to yuor phone and internet dependent? $600


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Another techie/people who don't know how to cook toy.

Don't they spend enough time with their phones as it is??


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Personally, I would never trust any home appliance/automation connected to the 'net via wifi.
Have a sous vide cooker, but disabled the wifi on it.
Wifi is incredibly easy to hack into or, ahem, "deauth", with $5 hacker autonomous units.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No remote start for you then.


----------



## Nag Turner (Jan 15, 2019)

I do not think so


----------

